# Clock build (WIP)



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

I thought it would be fun to share one of my project builds. 

My sister requested one of my clocks for a Christmas present for her sister in law. 

So I asked her what kind of clock she wanted. She replied, "Oh you, know a pretty one." So I asked her, "...a mantel clock, wall hanging, grandfather or something different?"

Her reply was, "any of those, just pretty...and no dragons, vampires, or skulls." In my head it was, "dang it! those are my top three themes".

So I am off to design and build a clock. 

I talked to my wife and she also agreed no vampires or skulls for the clock. I was hoping for some moral support on a vampire clock for Christmas but noooo...she did suggest
flowers so I will be going with flowers.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

A somewhat classic design with black walnut and mahogany. My sister okay'ed the draft design and lumber choices and decided on hibiscus flowers so off to make some hibiscus flower patterns.

I use my cnc to embellish and decorate my woodworking. The mahogany panels (the lighter areas) will have the flowers carved on them and mirrored on either side. 

May or may not throw in some turned columns. Final design still in play.


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Cannot wait to see finished clock.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

looking forward to seeing it, but dang way would someone not want a vampire.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

marecat3 said:


> ... but dang way would someone not want a vampire.


Exactly! People have weird tastes if they can't see vampires are perfect for Christmas gifts! lol

Here is where I am at with the hibiscus flower.









I also added color to a render because our eyes are used to seeing color and can pick out better inconsistencies.









Next need to model the leaves and stems. And then make the panel composition before working on the final design.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Waiting in anticipation


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

Very nice design. I like using contrasting woods for clock builds.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Wise man to go with flowers. Love hibiscus. My dad had a heavy french accent and used to call them hot biscuits. He also bred them for unusual colors. Look forward to seeing this clock.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Today was a frustrating day. My computer hard drive (software) crashed this morning and I spent most of today trying to salvage my files. Nothing worked so lost about 3 months worth of files/patterns. Including these for the project as well. Not a terrible loss since I can remake any of the individual files in an hour or less but still frustrating. 

In the end I was able to do a factory reset on the computer so I at least have a working computer again. Tomorrow I'll start by remodeling the flower and leaves again and finalizing the plans since I have the sizes in my head. 

lesson learned (again)...do periodic backups!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Oscar36 said:


> Today was a frustrating day. My computer hard drive (software) crashed this morning and I spent most of today trying to salvage my files.


Forget backups. Sign up for DropBox. Files are automatically written to your account and updated whenever you close them. And they're encripted so no one else can get to them. Cheaper than buying a decent hard drive to back up on. I pay $99 a year for up to one terabyte. My daughter and I keep tens of thousands of business and personal files on it, and we never lose anything, and I can access every file from any computer. There are other similar services, but I can vouch for DropBox.

For passwords, I use phrases and special characters. Some are on signs on display in our living room, others are very obscure word combinations taken from the optometry field. Never a problem remembering them.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Re-did the flower and did a quick leaf pattern. Placed a few on the pattern. I'll play with the proportions a bit more this afternoon to see how it fits the overall design and start making the final design decisions. The size is 2.5" x 7" x .2".


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Here are my final designs for consideration. I had a great ebay find a few years back. Someone was selling a box of new old clock faces they had gotten from a closed down clock store. I got 20 six inch metal faces for about 3 dollars a pop. I am down to about 10 faces left.

I am going to try a slightly less expensive quartz clock movement on this build and see how it works. I usually use a quartz tubular Westminster chiming movement. 

I am leaning towards 1 or 3.

1.








2.








3.








I'll prepare the cut list this afternoon or tomorrow morning for the clock body. I have the cnc pattern ready to load up. 

Not exactly sure how to do the back yet. Most times I just leave it open but since this is going to someone I don't know I am unsure whether to just slap on a 1/4" plywood back with easy fastners for battery swap outs. 

Thoughts?


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Your design is very nice. I like it. My vote is to put a back on it. When I build my projects out of walnut, I use walnut for the back Instead of a lessor quality wood. No matter where you look at my projects, they are 100% walnut.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Flower panels are out of the cnc. 1.5 hour carve for all four panels. 

Really happy with how they came out. The mahogany is real pretty too.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Dry fit of top and bottom with face plate. I really love mahogany on black walnut. I should have it complete by tomorrow.

I am thinking tung oil with oil poly after to really show off the wood.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

looking good, larger than i was expecting. what type of movment are you considering?


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

I never account for wood glue up times properly. Some of the different sections are drying. I still have to work on the base.

It might be the perspective of the picture but the clock is not too big. Its about 18" x 12" x 4".

My go to is the tubular quad chime quartz movement. I am going to try a less expensive one this time around. I normally pay around $90 but the one I got was around $60. I want to see if there is a huge difference.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Clock carcass complete. Now my favorite part! Finishing! (actually I hate finishing. Normally just spray on lacquer or poly and call it good)

On this piece I will apply 2 to 3 coats of tung oil, let dry and then finish with spray poly. The lumber just came out too pretty not to do a decent finish on it.

I ended up hating the feet I made so I am going without. I'll add some rubber button feet to protect the surface on whatever the clock sits on. I need to attach the metal clock face with 4 screws and finally add the back but all easy stuff. 

So thanks all for joining me on my little project. Hope it was a fun follow.


----------



## 234834 (Nov 13, 2021)

Oscar36 said:


> Clock carcass complete. Now my favorite part! Finishing! (actually I hate finishing. Normally just spray on lacquer or poly and call it good)
> 
> On this piece I will apply 2 to 3 coats of tung oil, let dry and then finish with spray poly. The lumber just came out too pretty not to do a decent finish on it.
> 
> ...


Absolutely beautiful work! I hope the person that receives this clock realizes what a piece of craftsmanship it is. This is the type of work that is passed down through generations of families.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Thank you. Its more design and lumber species used than craftsmanship.

In my younger days this would have taken days with tongue and groove construction and mortises all over the place. It was a point of pride not a single piece of metal would have been part of the construction and it had to take my weight regardless of size.

Now...this took a few hours (including cnc carving time) and there are screws and glue holding everything together. The designing portion took way longer. This is really a beginner level woodworking project that any woodworker at any level can build easily and quickly. Don't get me wrong, this is solidly constructed and it will last a lifetime of clock usage.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Sorry, but just posting this to hold myself accountable. Been drinking a little water tonight (translate little water into Russian). I loved this clock design so making some modifications and making one for myself. It will be a dragon motif design. Rough draft of side design will be this. I am holding myself to making the cnc pattern by the end of the week. I may or not have the front pattern done as well.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice work, Oscar. I was just thinking that you might have to make the back "half decent" in case they want to put it in front of a mirror. Like on a mantle or something.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Finally assembled and finished.

Paul, I put a piece of stained 1/4" plywood on the back with sound holes. It is a quartz movement so no issues with dust.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

that turned out really nice - great job!


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Insomnia and one of my dogs being fussy gave me some me time during the night. Digitally sculpted (Blender and Zbrush) my version of a Chinese dragon. I haven't sent it to my cnc software yet but should look good based on the STL. I have another dragon based on a statue that is already in my library which will be the second carving.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

The second pattern I was going to use did not have the same feel as the whimsical dragon I made so made a phoenix pattern. Patterns are around 6" x 2" x .2".

I'll see if I can carve them tomorrow if I can get some sleep. I do not like working with power tools when I am dead tired like I have been today.

I am torn whether to put the dragon in front or on the side.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Carved in maple panels 3" x 8". Really happy with the patterns and how they carved. Still need a little sanding. This is mostly right out of the machine.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Dragons and phoenixes for my clock. First and second coat of lacquer. Need to re-sand lightly and re-coat due to a few runs and splotch areas. I am not good at finishing mostly because I hate finishing. I normally use tung oil but didn't want to wait the curing time. I'll install the clock mechanism this weekend.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

personally not a dragon guy, but that looks really nice! you're becoming a horologist!


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks. This is my 9th or 10th clock. I've started to lose track. I still have 3 of them and the rest were gifts. This will make a nice addition.









My clocks







www.routerforums.com


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Hopefully these inputs doesn't feel like spam. 

I still haven't put my clock together. I have most of the pieces cut but I don't like working with power tools when I am tired. My insomnia has been making me super tired. 

So finally worked on the patterns for my sisters clock again. She wanted one for herself after seeing the one I made. She wanted Blue Bonnet flowers on hers. My first attempt came out terrible so scrapped it. Started afresh and came up with this. Much happier with the model.









And here is the pattern from it. I could have made it much sharper but it will be about 3" x 2" so don't need or want the detail.









Her clock will be in walnut and maple.

Also, anyone who has Zbrush, the newest version has an awesome tool: Project to bas relief. Not perfect but dang its good. I am super impressed. Another tool in the toolbox for making cnc patterns.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I do want to get involved in CNC due to age and financial constraints. However I do like to follow these posts, as it helps to appreciate what can be done with machines.

Not spam to me....


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

James,

Thank you for the feedback. It can get pricey and the learning curve can be a little steep if you want to make your own fancy patterns. It is a lot of fun though.

I finally got my clock done. Only ruined one face on it. I usually measure once and cut twice and then redo the process two or three times. Today only had to do it twice. 

Now have to start on my sisters at some point soon. I have just enough maple and walnut to do her clock if I don't mess up the cuts. Wish me luck. I always need at least a little.

















R/
Oscar


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Oscar36 said:


> I thought it would be fun to share one of my project builds.
> 
> My sister requested one of my clocks for a Christmas present for her sister in law.
> 
> ...


I don't understand why women don't like dragons, vampires or skulls.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Forget backups. Sign up for DropBox. Files are automatically written to your account and updated whenever you close them. And they're encripted so no one else can get to them. Cheaper than buying a decent hard drive to back up on. I pay $99 a year for up to one terabyte. My daughter and I keep tens of thousands of business and personal files on it, and we never lose anything, and I can access every file from any computer. There are other similar services, but I can vouch for DropBox.
> 
> For passwords, I use phrases and special characters. Some are on signs on display in our living room, others are very obscure word combinations taken from the optometry field. Never a problem remembering them.


Ah yes, Tom, but do you remember they're actually in DropBox?


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Oscar36 said:


> Finally assembled and finished.
> 
> Paul, I put a piece of stained 1/4" plywood on the back with sound holes. It is a quartz movement so no issues with dust.
> 
> ...


Oscar, that's not a clock. That's a "*CLOCK*". Nice job.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Procrastination = rushed build project. lol

Two days to build a clock is not a lot of time thanks to the glue ups needed at different stages of the build plus the finish. But it got done. Not pretty and some areas that I'm not happy with but sis left with clock in hand and she was happy.

Black walnut with maple panels and mahogany inlays. Same as my previous one. She did not what mahogany for the panels.









It was fun hearing both go off at the top of the hour (Westminster). They were a few seconds off from each other. 

The clock movements are fairly loud which I really like.


----------

